
GitHub Docs call for community feedback - simpsoka
https://forms.gle/m2eyntVLMMzArpiB7
======
simpsoka
I work at GitHub and I’m working on our documentation. I’m looking to learn
more about how we can make them better for developers. If you’ve used GitHub
and are familiar with the docs, I’d love to chat.

